# HP display 1366x768 vs 1920 x 1080



## freebird_9924 (Mar 9, 2012)

15.6" High Definition HP LED Brightview (1366x768)

15.6" Full HD HP Anti-glare LED (1920 x 1080) 

wht's difference?

my friend told me that in antiglare LED (1920 x 1080) , display will be dull than another display though high resolution and antiglare..

is it true?

HP DV6t series


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 9, 2012)

The 1080p display has nearly twice as many pixels as the 768p one. However, matte coating does make the screen somewhat "blurry" so it does not reflect external light sources as much. A glossy display looks "clear" but is highly reflective and has a "mirror-like" quality to it. 

If you have trouble reading small text, you may want to opt for the 1366*768 display as it has less (and bigger) pixels. Otherwise, you can opt for the 1080p screen which will have tiny pixels and just increase your font size.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 9, 2012)

When given the option between Glossy and Matte, I always go Matte.  Glossy used to be a way to get colors to appear more vibrant, but most LED back-lit screens are plenty vibrant, so the glossy coating just ends up making things hard to see due to glare.

The 1080p screen might make things too small to read though on a 15.6" screen, but you can always lower the resolution or up the DPI if you have a hard time(I'd lower the resolution before upping the DPI, because upping the DPI can result in some programs to not work properly).  Most 1080p laptops can be lowered to 1600x900 or 1366x768 without getting too blurry.


----------



## freebird_9924 (Mar 11, 2012)

i've not problems with pixels..

i wanna know any other display or technical difference except pixels?
does antiglare display make look of screen dull??or bad?? or it is worth money spending..


----------



## qubit (Mar 11, 2012)

The 1080p display is way better - the extra pixels makes all the difference. It's a no-brainer.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 11, 2012)

qubit said:


> The 1080p display is way better - the extra pixels makes all the difference. It's a no-brainer.



I agree. Refer back to Newtekie's post, you can always adjust DPI if needed.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 11, 2012)

freebird_9924 said:


> i've not problems with pixels..
> 
> i wanna know any other display or technical difference except pixels?
> does antiglare display make look of screen dull??or bad?? or it is worth money spending..



Most LED/LCD monitors are "Anti-Glare".  The reason for this is that the "Brightview" or Glossy screens actually have an extra layer over the matte layer.  It makes colors appear more vibrant, with the downside of any source of light glaring like crazy off the screen(forget using it outside).  With LED technology, the colors are vibrant enough without the glossy coating, so go with the Anti-Glare screen with the higher resolution.  It doesn't make things look blurred or dull.


----------



## repman244 (Mar 11, 2012)

freebird_9924 said:


> i wanna know any other display or technical difference except pixels?
> does antiglare display make look of screen dull??or bad?? or it is worth money spending..



I've got a a 1920 x 1080 screen on my laptop and it's way better than the 1366x768. And if I remember correctly the two aren't made by the same manufacturer and the 1080p is higher quality (even if it's a TN display).


----------



## Prima.Vera (Mar 12, 2012)

1080p on a 15" display?? )))) Good luck with reading text and stuff on Flash or Java based apps!


----------



## Batou1986 (Mar 12, 2012)

Prima.Vera said:


> 1080p on a 15" display?? )))) Good luck with reading text and stuff on Flash or Java based apps!



true that dpi scaling works but it only works with some things other stuff like FF and MPC will leave you squinting or zooming.

More importantly if your willing to spend 1600$ on a laptop avoid HP.
ASUS, Lenovo, Toshibia, Samsung make much better products for example > http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=637440&Sku=A50-1733001


----------



## shibby4781 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm glad I found this thread! I just purchased the anti-glare 1920 x 1080 with the HP dv6t Quad. I got a great deal on it with some coupons a month ago. Everything is fast and awesome but I have notice that fonts are exceptionally small and certain programs a blurry. I didn't think of lowering the resolution because I thought that would defeat the purpose. I did increase the DPI and it just made the screen feel like I was a 90 year old lady viewing. The only reason I went with the anti-glare is because the main room it is used in is extremely bright and I actually like sunlight to come in during the day. It obviously proves to remove glare but I am contemplating exchanging it for the other display offered. Any suggestions? Will lowering the resolution bet that detrimental?


----------



## Liquid Cool (Mar 12, 2012)

That's an insane amount of money for that  laptop.  I have a DV6-6135dx, not quite as fast...but paid $499 for it.  for Triple the money, you're not getting much more of a laptop.  

Ouch.

I've upgraded these for people to the 1920x1080 screen, isn't worth it - in my opinion.  Runs just about a c-note to do it yourself and you can purchase both screen types.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## shibby4781 (Mar 12, 2012)

Freebird- wait until coupons are available or just searh for hp coupons (couponpal.com is what I used) and wait for a 30% or 33% off. The cycle through them every month or so. Sometimes they do a $450 off that is tempting but wait for the percentage ones. I got a very similar set up (exception: I got the SSD) for just over $1200 and then add a protection plan and you are back up to your nearly $1600. I know they can be a rip off most of the time but if I am dropping that kind of cash I want some better support. If you can take advantage of the financing its a good program.


----------

